# Muscle SHOTS



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

has anyone ever put a muscle shot on a deer if so did you find a blood trail with lots of blood then drops and was it dead..I hit a little buck tongiht and we found 3 big spots and then turned in to drops then to nothing wondering what i should do..
thanks for any HELP
BigHunter :-?


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

What part of the deer did you hit? There are a LOT of muscles on a deer.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

wait until first light and go back to the trail the next morning. bring your bow with you, if you leave the deer alone, he will bed down, if your lucky you hit him good enough that he will bleed out in the night, if not you might push him back up in the morning and be able to get a shot in on him, because he will be slow after all the blood loss, walk the trail slow and dont mess up the spoor, you might have to backtrack if you lose the trail, but from what i have seen in the past they wont run far after a bad hit before they bed down to try to stop the bleeding, me and a buddy made the mistake of trying to find one that wasnt hit very hard in the dark, lost the trail and gave up, next morning we went back, 100 yards from the stand we found his first bedding spot, but we had pushed him up in the dark, he limped on for almost a mile plus crossed a river with only 4inch of ice on it before he laid back down and bled out in the night. it was a long walk to find him and took most of the morning, but we found him.


----------



## Buckman09 (Oct 11, 2005)

Thanks for all the help..im gunna go ou right after it stops pouring..
Bighunter


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

oh man that sucks, it raining??? not good, going to make it hard, go slow and watch for him to be bedded down just off the trail in something thick like a bush, or tall grass, if your real quite and he is alread down, you might get lucky and be able to hear fox or yotes on him, i wouldnt worry much if they do get to him, they go after the guts first, so he should still be in good shape if you wanted to keep him.


----------



## bighunter (Oct 25, 2005)

Well guys i didnt find him im so disapointed it would have been my first buck with a bow i was so pumped when i hit him and now i feel like i dont ever wanna go out again and be worried about hitting one again and not finding it.Thanks for the tips and info appreciate it ALOT keep it up..
Bighunter


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I would take solace in the fact that if you indeed out in the time to try and find him it could very well be a non-lethal wound. Hopefully that deer will make it and none of the resource was wasted. I had the same thing happen to me on the largest buck I had ever seen and it looked like a sprinker of blood went off after I hit him with two slugs at 35 yards. Strangest thing I ever have seen. I felt the same way after it happened to me. You don't really get over it but you do move on remebering what happened and what went wrong so you don't make the same misteak again.
Hang in there.


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

no one likes to have a wounded deer get away, everyone feels the same way you do when it happens, but for the love of God dont give up now, continue to practice every chance you get all year round, and dont worry about the small stuff.

shot the next one you see, and try again.

good luck, post a pic for us when you get him


----------



## gooseman14 (Mar 14, 2004)

thanks wiskodie1.your good GUY
good hunting Bighunte
r


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Not everyone feels the way you do. Some could care less that they shot a deer that wasn't recovered. The fact that you do, shows growing maturity. Use what you have learned when you practice, until that next shot will be as perfect as you can make it. The feeling of taking the next one cleanly will help to wash the bad taste from your mouth. When bowhunting, "practice makes perfect" should be your never ending mantra. Good hunting, Burl


----------

